# Can you be an INFP and a 1w9?



## velle68 (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm not sure, but I don't even know if the two types are compatible. I recently got into the enneagram and was debating on whether I was a 5w4, 4w5, or 9w1. I was having difficulty however and so I decided to as my friends opinion (just a note, she doesn't know too too much about the enneagram except for the sites I sent her). This was her response.

1:
You ARE self-disciplined, hardworking and organised. In whatever I am doing, I am dedicated to doing the most perfect job I can.
YOU DO set myself very high standards and am highly responsible. The burden of responsibility to get things done right often falls on my shoulders because so many people have such lax standards. (I think that this is more on the responsibility your mom puts on you as the eldest daughter). You are a reasonable person who always tries to do the right thing (It frustrates you when people don't do things right but then your reasoning skills as a 9 enables you to just let it be and feel compassion for the person. I think you do believe in justice and fairness. You definitely are a person of strong conscience. Yes, sometimes you can be over strict and moralistic but your 9 traits have lately been repelling that.
You do tend to be a bit too serious and often get worried, uptight and stressed when things don't go your way or as your parents want it to go. Work usually does comes before play. Most of the time, I think you are hard on myself and think that what I do is not good enough. (Personally I think this is why you're very much into self-discovery and what not right now.)
You can be nit-picking and critical of others (but the 9 in you tones it down) but you can be critical of yourself. You do have the need to get everything right thus holding you back from launching yourself into something new (that's why you're taking this gap year and you don't want to go back to college unless you know you've figured out the "right" path). You do have fun, but family and "work" are more of your priorities thus preventing you from being as spontaneous.

9:
Being a nine is a given because of your whole phase right now of being into self-help books that teach you to be positive and to stop looking at your life through the eyes of your ego. You've grown to really love peace and harmony amongst people, however you being a 1 can contradict it sometimes (a trait or habit you have acquired since childhood) as you are a naturally organized and O.C. person. You still sometimes have the tendency to want to control things, thus your frustrations. 

4:
You are a very sensitive person (you tear over emotional books and movies and you have the tendency of getting frustrated easily when something's really pushing your buttons) thus triggering your need to express yourself through art as you feel like people don't understand you (you're mom, dad, and perhaps even you feel that Katie and I do not understand you.) I don't think that you long for you're prince charming to come along and sweep you away, well at least its not the PRIORITY in your life, but it's still a thought for you. You are also very unique, interesting, and far from ordinary 

6:
You are a loyal, friendly, and loving person. People can definitely rely on you as you are very organized. You don't just trust anyone.... you have a handful of friends you believe you can truly trust. I guess to a certain degree due to your relationship with your mom--the need to please her desires for you--has caused you to subconsciously feel the need to prove yourself to others. As a result you doubt yourself from time to time, hence your current predicament of you being unable to make a decision regarding what you want with your life or what you want to do in College at least.

All this has done is make me even more confused wondering if I am a 1w9. I was wondering if any of you could help me in telling me firstly if an INFP 1w9 is possible, and secondly, how can I tell figure out definitively if I am a 1w9, 9w1, 5w4, or 4w5?

Thanks in advanced for your help.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

My position is that any enneagram type is compatible with any MBTI Type.

Have you taken my enneagram test? Comprehensive Enneagram Quiz


----------



## noaydi (Feb 18, 2011)

Generally 1w9 is associated with TeSiNeFi, ESTJ. 
6w5 is theoricaly INFP.

But yes all can correlate. 



> 4:
> You are a very sensitive person (you tear over emotional books and movies and you have the tendency of getting frustrated easily when something's really pushing your buttons) thus triggering your need to express yourself through art as you feel like people don't understand you (you're mom, dad, and perhaps even you feel that Katie and I do not understand you.) I don't think that you long for you're prince charming to come along and sweep you away, well at least its not the PRIORITY in your life, but it's still a thought for you. You are also very unique, interesting, and far from ordinary


lol what the fuck ? Where come from this interpretation ? If its the case im definitely a 4...


----------



## aus2020 (Jun 29, 2011)

INFP and type 1 isn't a common combination, but yes I've come across INFP 1's online.


----------

